# Fernando de Noronha



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Video


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

:eek2: :eek2: Tão belo!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Gorgeous, an island paradise!


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

I am glad both of u injoyed the photos..


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Truly a paradise on earth !


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

More Pics of Fernando de Noronha...


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

err where is this :?


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Fernando de Noronha is an archipelago in the Atlantic Ocean, around 220 miles (354 km) offshore from the Brazilian coast. It is a special municipality (distrito estatal) of the Brazilian state of Pernambuco. The position is 03°54′S 32°25′W.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I was there, its pure paradise :drool:


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

*praia (beach) do Sancho*


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

:drool: That new pics are FABULOUS mg:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Wow what a beautiful place, it is such a paradise, I would love to be there for a while it is just so great to see the variety of wildlife in the archipelago:banana: *


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Arpels said:


>


tu conheces as ilhas todas 
tá lindo sim, até o mapa da ilha é lindo. Que lugar fabuloso para nadar.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

sou um ilhodependente :drool:


----------



## dellan (Jul 11, 2006)

great pictures the new ones


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Looks amazing...are there many tourist?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

yes many tourists go to this island in the coast of Rio Grande do Norte, +/- 360 km est of the city of Natal, the Brazilian government imposes some restrictions to numbers of visitors to prevent it the degradation of the natural environement of the island...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Arpels said:


> yes many tourists go to this island in the coast of Rio Grande do Norte, +/- 360 km est of the city of Natal, the Brazilian government imposes some restrictions to numbers of visitors to prevent it the degradation of the natural environement of the island...


I'm glad to hear that...places like this shouldn't be overrun by tourists...but still I would love to go there


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it is easy to go there from the city of Natal were you have direct fligths to the island airport close to the village of Remédios, the only village where the majority of the population of the island lives.


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

video of Fernando de Noronha

video 

video

video

video

those video are in Portuguese


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow It's Really a piece of paradise !!! Wonderful!

@ Arpel, Fernando de noronha actually is in Pernambuco's coast!


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

This is just amazing! What a paradise!


----------



## Quilpueíno (May 14, 2007)

Very nice pictures!!!! it´s a paradise not much known, but very wild...

Thanks for the pictures....


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

_Fernando de Noronha..._ Tão lindo que dá vontade de comer :cheers:
auSHAUSHaushAUSHasuhASUHausha

Mas sério mesmo... isso é o paraíso
Espero poder ir pra lá antes de morrer


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome thread...would love to see more.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## alemos (Sep 14, 2008)

Nunca fui a Noronha, mas sonho em conhecer e espero realizar em menos de dois anos. De tudo que eu já li sobre o arquipélago, parece que o governo impõe restrições muito duras à vida civil, incluindo empreendimentos, construções e até mesmo migração — é necessário uma espécie de _visto_ para entrar e de _cidadania_ para morar. Sei que são só 17km² (portanto, 90 vezes menor que a ilha de Oahu), mas ainda assim, 40% do território está disponível para uso livre (já que 60% é reserva ambiental): o que corresponde a 6,8km² — equivalente a 680 hectares ou um quadrado de 2,6km por 2,6km. Acredito que nesse polígono seria viável desenvolver uma espécie de mini-Honolulu, dando ares mais cosmopolitas e mais conforto/infraestrutura ao turista e aos moradores. Somente a título de curiosidade, tracei um quadrado de 6,8km² no centro de Belém: engloba dois bairros inteiros e uma fração de 4 outros, somando algo em torno de 100 mil habitantes, conforme imagem anexa.


----------



## Colatinense (Oct 16, 2007)

Uma curiosidade que sempre tive e não consegui achar explicação em lugar nenhum: Por que Noronha pertence a Pernambuco e não ao Rio Grande do Norte (dada a distância, e tal)? Alguém saberia me dizer?


----------



## muitaviagem (Aug 19, 2015)

vou contribuir com fotos:










Quanto custa viajar para Fernando de Noronha










Dicas de Fernando de Noronha


----------

